# M8 motherboard replacement



## pclaptop (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is the place but, . . . . My M8 with the android interface (not Linux) will boot up and display the "*Amlogic*" logo fine for 10+ seconds fine, then will display the "*MBOX*" logo for another 10secs fine, but when it comes to the "*Android*" display, with all of the _colorful boxed choices_, the display will last for *MAYBE* 1/2 sec and then go black for 5 -10 -15 secs, (varies) and then flash back on for 1/2 sec to maybe 1 sec! and never stay onscreen. 
This M8 *WAS* working fine! I'm thinking maybe it was an update or is it a hardware failure? I believe it is/was running with the updates of *Kodi* 16.0 and *Team Expat*! Has the motherboard failed? 
In addition I have a few other friends *M8/M8S/MxQ* boxes that are bad. Is there a source of replacement motherboards for these boxes. Some don't power up at all,some light up but have video output at all and some have loose HDMI connectors. Is there a source of replacement motherboards for these boxes. I don't have original receipts or know who the original vendors were and if they even had a warranty! 
thanks in advance and please advise if this is an inappropriate post in the wrong forum!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, the only places I can see anything is here M8 Android Tv Box Motherboard-M8 Android Tv Box Motherboard Manufacturers, Suppliers and Exporters on Alibaba.comSet Top Box
or Ali-express, I have never gotten anything from either place so cannot advise on them.


----------



## pclaptop (Feb 17, 2015)

thanks joeten


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome, hope it works for you.


----------



## pclaptop (Feb 17, 2015)

I sent a couple of inquiries . . . lets see what happens! I see you're in Glasgow, if you are ever in Philly,Pa. USA, cheese steaks are on me at Jim's on South St. ("Where do all the hippies meet, South st., South St.!") 1960's beebop song Jim's South Street - Philly's Best Cheesesteaks - Philadelphia, PA Thanks once more for the links!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If it proves more expensive than replacing the whole unit look into the MXiii, I have had one for a while now and so far no issue. I got one and a wifi keyboard http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...i+android+tv+box&sprefix=MXiii+androi,aps,795


----------



## pclaptop (Feb 17, 2015)

the M8 has the S812 ,and for keyboard this comes with a lithium battery instead of 2 AAA's! Hot 2 4GHz Keyboard i8 Air Mouse Remote Control Touchpad of Android TV Box Ussp | eBay


----------



## pclaptop (Feb 17, 2015)

Right now it is ONLY $7.32 USD!


----------



## pclaptop (Feb 17, 2015)

Also there is a newer(est) s905 in the 2Gb ram 16Gbflash MXqPro . . . 

http://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...60397262842.html?spm=a2700.7724838.0.0.nEvLZA


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well that sounds cheaper. It does seem like you need a minimum quantity to get the best price, as for the keyboard I got the one with the lithium battery sent to me, also since you have had one M8 go belly up do you want to invest in another, just something to consider, the choice is yours to make.


----------



## pclaptop (Feb 17, 2015)

Well here's that story, I've acquired M8's from four different distributors/sources! 2 of the four must have been pirate mfr'ed! I traced the Mac to sales invoices and all of the bad ones came from two of the four sources. I have some M8's that are playing flawless and have from DAY 1! They also take updates and new repo's/add-ons with out a hitch!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sadly that does seem to be a continuing theme with the htpc market from China.


----------

